# Sick after worming tablet



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi
I gave Mia a Cestem XL worming tablet at around 5pm yesterday. She had a bout of the runs at around 8pm and was then violently sick around 9.30pm, bringing up all of her tea.
I will keep her on chicken and rice today and see how she goes but I am worried that the wormer came up as well. 
Do I need to worm her again or will it have got into her system before she was sick?


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

It is not unusual for a dog to be sick or have 'D' after worming, and it is good that you are offering something bland such as rice and chicken however it is important that you ensure the dog takes in enough water to stop dehydration and if it becomes listless then you must in my opinion get the dog to the vet.

You don't say whether you have given an over the counter medicine or whether the vet prescribed it.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

912142 said:


> It is not unusual for a dog to be sick or have 'D' after worming, and it is good that you are offering something bland such as rice and chicken however it is important that you ensure the dog takes in enough water to stop dehydration and if it becomes listless then you must in my opinion get the dog to the vet.
> 
> You don't say whether you have given an over the counter medicine or whether the vet prescribed it.


Hi
She has three water bowls spread about the place (and has a very nasty habit of drinking out of toilets when one of my kids leaves access!) and another water bucket outside so she has plenty of water. She is looking a little sorry for herself but not listless. She usually seems a bit off after worming tablets hence not wanting to repeat it if it isn't necessary.

I use the Cestem XL as it was prescribed by a vet on a previous occasion but this batch was from an online vet supplies as they are that bit cheaper.
She has never had worms since I have had her and she doesn't go outside of the property because of her difficulties so she doesn't have access to rubbish in the street or much contact with other animals. I just don't know how long it takes to get the active ingredient into their system.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

lol sounds a bit like my house!

I wouldn't give her anything else to be honest but keep a watchful eye on her - I am sure she will rally round once her stomach settles but if you are at all worried I would phone the vet for advice.


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

Luckily after the wormer has being digested 48hrs or so, you could worm your dog again but personally i would wait 3-4 weeks. I would also try a different wormer too.


----------

